

Offer HN: Data extraction - mathgladiator

I'm testing a business model, and I'm offering up my service and my data extraction tool-chain.<p>For more details: http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/11/customer-1-without-launch.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickety: [http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/11/customer-1-without-
lau...](http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/11/customer-1-without-launch.html)

------
iampims
Please, do change the font on <http://www.wheelbarro.ws/> as it’s really not
legible. And maybe you could explain with less jargon why and how people can
use your service.

Good luck.

~~~
mathgladiator
I will; since I've switched my focus. I'm going get a cleaner design in place.
My longbeard dream ( <http://longbeardstudios.com/> ) is fading. I'm just
going to port <http://pilu.github.com/web-app-theme/> to node.js

Thanks for looking!

------
il
What's the advantage of this over using the many HTTP parsing libraries
available?

Can I only extract data from 1 URL at a time?

~~~
mathgladiator
The advantage that I'm offering is a jQuery-like environment and I provide a
JSON version of the HTML after it has gone through a rigorous normalization
process.

For now, I'm writing the extractors to test it out in the field. Eventually,
I'll open up the RESTful service which enables developers to parse one page at
a time (or multiple up to a request limit).

After that, I'll open up the crawler which can crawl an entire web site.

